# La scandale de de Page sur l'iPad



## Dorianfe (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis un tout nouveau possesseur d'iPad (acquis cette après-midi), et me voici déjà outré. J'ai acheté cet engin, tout de même assez cher, accompagné d'une housse et d'un clavier bluetooth, qui devaient faciliter la prise de note en cours (principal objectif de mon achat.) 
Voici, cependant, ce qu'il en ressort, après avoir télécharger Pages, "le traitement de texte parfait pour l'iPad": 
- Il n'y a aucune possibilité de réduire la taille de la page dès lors que je suis en mode paysage, je suis donc obligé d'avoir de gros caractère pour enfants sous les yeux, et aucun recul.
- Le correcteur orthographique m'indique des mots qu'il ne connaît pas (comme Mallarmé, ou Malherbe), sans me donner pour autant l'occasion de lui indiquer qu'ils existent bel et bien.
- Je vois avec joie qu'il y a un dictionnaire... qui ne connait cependant la définition d'aucun mot de mon document... Ah, c'est normal, c'est un dictionnaire anglais.
- Enfin, je n'ai pas accès aux raccourcis clavier traditionnels (cmd+b, cmd+i, etc...) et suis donc obligé d'interrompre ma frappe pour appuyer avec mes doigts sur les options que je désire. Le calvaire, pour une tentative de prise de note rapide. 

J'ai donc plusieurs questions:
Suis-je attardé, et ces problèmes sont-ils dus à mon incompétence en informatique? (si c'est le cas, merci de m'indiquer comment je puis faire) Si ce n'est pas le cas: y aura-t-il (bientôt!) une mise à jour de Pages, me permettant de ne pas avoir l'impression d'être sous le Bloc Note windows?

(EDIT: Excusez-moi pour la faute de frappe dans le titre, et l'erreur d'inattention, je voulais titrer: "Le scandale de Pages.")
C'est modifié.


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2010)

Un netbook aurait peut-être fait l'affaire, à moindre coût  mais ça ne le faisait pas niveau look auprès des camardes en cours


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2010)

Non non, reste avec l'iPad.

En fait, il ne faut pas réduire la taille de la page, mais des caractères. Tu as des icônes en haut de page du logiciel Page (Ah AH) et la se trouve l&#8217;option de réglage. 

Pour l'orthographe, en effet, il n'y a qu'un dictionnaire en anglais pour les explications, pour le reste il y a bien un dico français. Vérifie que tu as bien sélectionné le clavier français dans les références de l'iPad et lorsqu'un mot inconnu arrive, il te fait des propositions, et c'est à toi de les accepter ou de les refuser et il va apprendre au fur et à mesure. C'est donc pénible au départe, mais plus simple ensuite. 

Mais je reconnais que ce n'est pas l'idéal au départ 

Pour les raccourcis, je n'ai jamais testé. Il faudrait que je voie ça, car j'avais lu ci qu'une autre personne était content des radoucis supplémentaire offert avec un clavier Bluetooth. Peut-être que c'en était d'autres.

L'iPad est un bon choix, tu auras une bonne autonomie là ou avec un netbook tu ne tiendrais pas la matinée de cours. Ici, tu peux largement t'en servir a fond une journée entière. C'est léger, un grand écran et plein d'options sympa qu'il te faudra apprivoiser, mais je suis sûr que tu arriveras a en être satisfait, c'est juste déroutant au départ.


----------



## Dr Troy (5 Octobre 2010)

Des netbooks avec 10 heures d'autonomie ça existe, ça évolue tu sais.

Je comprend la déception du posteur, j'ai eu le même genre avec Keynote qui ne gère pas (encore, j'espère) les liens du coup les présentations sont vites limitées. Sauf que c'est celui du boulot, ça m'aurait fait mal au coeur de dépenser autant d'argent pour une suite bureautique si limitée.

Ça reste un beau jouet cela dit, pour le boulot, va falloir attendre.


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2010)

10 heures sur un portable, je demande à voir en vrai. Car la batterie doit être grosse et la on explose le poids et la taille d'un iPad.

Sinon, Keynote est en effet complètement à côté de la plaque. C'est vraiment in logiciel raté et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Dr Troy (5 Octobre 2010)

On parle de netbook, et oui 10h c'est possible (voir Wind U115 par exemple, et c'est de l'entrée de gamme).

C'est sur qu'en poids tu y perds (après l'encombrement, si à l'iPad il faut rajouter le clavier...) mais pour de la bureautique, tu es largement gagnant.

Ce n'est pas la même utilisation, et ça ne m'étonne pas que des acheteurs d'iPad soient déçu si ils s'attendent à remplacer un ordinateur.

En espérant que la suite bureautique évolue, sinon ils vont perdre une bonne partie de la cible après l'effet "nouveauté", quand les gens commenceront à réfléchir à leurs réels besoins (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui commence à se passer si on regarde les statistiques concernant la satisfaction).


----------



## Dorianfe (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour répondre à Boodoo: il ne s'agissait nullement de faire le malin devant mes camarades de classes. J'avais un netbook au début de l'année dernière, mais relire ses cours sur le minuscule écran était très désagréable, et je n'avais pas toujours l'occasion de les imprimer. J'avais donc ressorti mon MacBook Pro, que j'utilisais pour mes loisirs, et qui doit peser quelques tonnes (il fallait de surcroît que je m'équipe du chargeur, et que je me presse de rentrer en cours afin d'avoir accès aux deux ou trois prises à notre disposition...). Voilà les raisons de mon achat. 

Quant au reste, après avoir passé une journée entière dessus, ce qui me gêne:
- Le fait que la mise en page soit si fastidieuse: j'aurais aimé avoir une sorte de "Pages" mac sur iPad, j'imagine qu'il est assez puissant pour le supporter? Cliquer sur le bouton "B" (qui d'ailleurs fonctionne peu, mais je dois mal comprendre comment l'utiliser), et devoir faire des "copier/collé de style" afin d'avoir une présentation correcte sous les yeux est très ennuyant.
- Pourquoi ne pas simplement intégrer une fonction "ajout" dans le dictionnaire orthographie? Est-ce prévu? 

J'ai aussi beaucoup de mal avec l'application de gestion des fichiers "Goodquelque chose". Lorsque je crée un fichier avec elle, et que je l'ouvre avec Pages, afin de l'éditer, elle disparait de la liste "Goodtruc" et n'est plus disponible que dans le panorama des fichiers lors du lancement de Pages. Je crains d'être sous-doué.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

mieux vaut considerer que l ipad est fait pour les loisirs 
et le netbook pour le travail
pour utiliser les 2 c est ma conclusion
guere originale certes......
mais bon !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi, je dirais l'inverse. Le NetBook pour le petit loisir et la bidouille et le iPad pour le boulot sérieux et fonctionnel.

C'est toujours pareil, ce n'est pas l'outil qui compte, mais son utilisateur.

Pour ma part, l'iPad répond à 90% de mes besoins en terme de mobilité numérique alors qu'un netbook n'y répondrait qu'a 50% a mon avis.

C'est sur qu'il faut avoir les bons logiciels dessus et si le logiciel "utile" n'est pas dispo sur iPad, mais sur un netBook, alors la donne s'inverse.


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2010)

J'adore mon iPad, mais je suis également déçu de pages, ne soyons pas aveuglés par le joli enrobage de pages, numbers et keynote sur iPad.
J'ai commencé à faire un budget pour le boulot sur pages, un soir que étais sans mon ordi et ça a été rock n roll, dans le sens ou il faut réapprendre plein de réflexes acquis avec excel...
Pages, je l'ai rayé de mes applis utilisés, je préfère encore docs To go, ou même, bien plus simplement, l'application notes fournie avec l'ipad pour du texte brut.
Docs To go permet de faire de la mise en page basique mais sans doute suffisante pour de la prise de notes.
J'attends avec impatience un logiciel comme omnioutliner également...

Pour la correction orthographique, avec l'os 4 sur iPhone, elle fait un très gros progrès par rapport à l'os 3 actuellement disponible pour les ipads. D'ici novembre on devrait l'avoir et ça va changer ton expérience utilisateur de ce point de vue.

Bref, s'attendre à avoir un traitement de texte 100% identique à celui d'un ordinateur c'est s'exposer à des frustrations en ce moment en tous cas... Mais c'est peut être demander à iPad des choses pour lesquelles il n'est pas fait ou pas encore fait... Un logiciel de traitement de texte reellement adapté à l'ipad ça ferait un beau succès !
Je pense que pages va s'améliorer, mais quand, grosse question !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour moi, je dirais l'inverse. Le NetBook pour le petit loisir et la bidouille et le iPad pour le boulot sérieux et fonctionnel.
> 
> C'est toujours pareil, ce n'est pas l'outil qui compte, mais son utilisateur.
> 
> ...



c est pas faux....
surement aussi une question d adaptation
et puis passe un certain age...........
bon bref je vais me racheter un MBA sur le reburb............mais je garde l iPad !


----------



## clochelune (6 Octobre 2010)

woulf a dit:


> J'adore mon iPad, mais je suis également déçu de pages, ne soyons pas aveuglés par le joli enrobage de pages, numbers et keynote sur iPad.
> J'ai commencé à faire un budget pour le boulot sur pages, un soir que étais sans mon ordi et ça a été rock n roll, dans le sens ou il faut réapprendre plein de réflexes acquis avec excel...
> Pages, je l'ai rayé de mes applis utilisés, je préfère encore docs To go, ou même, bien plus simplement, l'application notes fournie avec l'ipad pour du texte brut.
> Docs To go permet de faire de la mise en page basique mais sans doute suffisante pour de la prise de notes.
> ...




j'ai pris iPad pour Pages aussi, pour avoir un petit portable ultra léger avec une bonne autonomie où je puisse utiliser Pages, mon traitement de textes favori sur mon iMac (et avant sur mon MacBook) et j'ai été très déçue au départ de cette application! au final, près de quatre mois après, Pages m'a tout de même été utile (j'ai pris le clavier externe et sa station d'accueil) mais il n'est pas aussi fini que pages pour iMac... je crois qu'il va falloir attendre des mises à jour... et aussi, iPad 'est une autre utilisation, j'ai mis du temps à m'y faire (je comparais avec mon iMac et mon iPhone! mais pas de Pages sur mon iPhone et j'en ai besoin pour mes traductions! le MacBook n'a plus de batterie, morte, et son disque dur de 80 go est archi plein depuis son achat (ça va faire 4 ans en janvier! c'était mon ordinateur principal, je n'en avais pas d'autres et 13 pouces toute la journée, ça me fatiguait, j'ai opté pour l'iMac en décembre dernier! ravie! on m'a offert l'iPad pour mon anniversaire et mon départ en centre de cure médicalisé plus de deux mois -moins ravie qu'avec mon iMac mais je l'apprivoise)

allez, tu vas t'y habituer...on compare trop au départ et on est déçu! ensuite ça va mieux! on l'adopte au fur et à mesure


----------



## wayne (9 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> mieux vaut considerer que l ipad est fait pour les loisirs
> et le netbook pour le travail
> pour utiliser les 2 c est ma conclusion
> guere originale certes......
> mais bon !



Pour moi, l'iPad est ideal pour boulot et loisirs. Il ne faut pas s'rreter aux quelques applications citees. ( pages, goodreader, ....)
Il faut bien s'approprier l'ipad et choisir ses applications ( prises de notes, ....)
Par contre, je pense que c'est un outil pour contenir des fichier en transit, et pas pour contenir des fichiers classés. Le classement, il se fait déjà dans l'ordi. 
Tout est fait pour faciliter le transit des fichiers.
Donc, il faut paufiner sa synchro.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Pour moi, l'iPad est ideal pour boulot et loisirs. Il ne faut pas s'rreter aux quelques applications citees. ( pages, goodreader, ....)
> Il faut bien s'approprier l'ipad et choisir ses applications ( prises de notes, ....)
> Par contre, je pense que c'est un outil pour contenir des fichier en transit, et pas pour contenir des fichiers classés. Le classement, il se fait déjà dans l'ordi.
> Tout est fait pour faciliter le transit des fichiers.
> Donc, il faut paufiner sa synchro.



pas tres pratique a la longue le clavier virtuel pour travailler
et l ajout d un clavier physique nuit a la transportabilite je pense
pour le moment le MBA est vainqueur ( oui je sais l autonomie......)
demain sera un autre jour


----------



## wayne (10 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> pas tres pratique a la longue le clavier virtuel pour travailler
> et l ajout d un clavier physique nuit a la transportabilite je pense
> pour le moment le MBA est vainqueur ( oui je sais l autonomie......)
> demain sera un autre jour



Pas d'accord avec toi. Je tappe plus vite avec le clavier virtuel, il semble fait pour ça. 
Un clavier rapporté? Pas pratique en effet.
Pour les synchro, il faut utiliser un max d'appli qui font ca tres bien en fonction de nos besoins. 
Comme: Evernote, todo/toodeldo, dropbox, mobile Me, iworks.com .... Et plein d'autres qui facilite le transit et permettent d'avoir acces a la grande majorite des ses fichiers depuis son pc, imac, ipad....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour moi, je dirais l'inverse. Le NetBook pour le petit loisir et la bidouille et le iPad pour le boulot sérieux et fonctionnel.
> 
> C'est toujours pareil, ce n'est pas l'outil qui compte, mais son utilisateur.
> 
> ...



navré mais je e suis pas d'accord un ordi

- sans suite bureautique professionnelle
- sans impression des docs
- sans connection d'un dd externe 
-
n'est pas du tout pour moi un ordi de travail. l'ipad n'est pas un ordi pour bosser c'est un tres beau support de consommation de loisisr (loc via itunes)


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> - sans suite bureautique professionnelle



iWork est là pourtant non ? C'est quoi une suite bureautique professionnelle ? Word et compagnie. Moi, c'est plutôt un handicap ce logiciel.

Je suis graphiste/journaliste et je peux faire énormément de choses sur le iPad. Dessiné comme nulle part ailleurs. Retoucher mes images facilement et écrire mes articles extrêmement simplement. Cela me suffit. J'ai également toutes mes références sur moi grâce aux PDF que je suis créer ou mes anciens écrits. J'ai des tonnes d'images de ref à portée de main. Ainsi que toute ma gamme tarifaire sans m'alourdir à outrance, car se déplacer avec des catalogues de 200 pages justes pour un client cela faisait plus que du mal à mon dos.

Donc, POUR MOI, l'iPad est l'outil professionnel par excellence EN DÉPLACEMENT.



MacOpen a dit:


> - sans impression des docs



Je n'ai jamais éprouvé le besoin d'imprimer un document sur mon iPad et pire, maintenant j'imprime de moins en moins depuis mon ordi de bureau puisque je transmets directement sur le iPad et le iPhone mes documents importants.



MacOpen a dit:


> - sans connexion d'un dd externe


Le, je ne comprends pas ce besoin. OK, la place est limitée, sur un disque externe aussi. Je me vois mal transporter avec moi un gros disque externe. J'optimise mes documents et je n'ai encore jamais manqué de place. Au pire j'ai supprimé un film que je ne comptais pas regarder dans l'immédiat. 

L&#8217;iPad n'est pas un ordinateur portable, c'est une tablette qui offre bien d'autres avantages. Notamment un clavier silencieux. Pas besoin d'amener un clavier physique contrairement à ce qui a été dit, je ne tape que sur le clavier virtuel, il est réactif, rapide et surtout sans cliquetis dérangeant. De plus, le rétroéclairage permet dans une salle de conférence sombre de ne pas chercher ses touches et de vérifier ou l'on en est extrêmement facilement.

Que le iPad ne convienne pas  à certains qui en sont encore avec des besoins basic comme imprimer du papier ou avoir un vrai clavier, je le conçois. Mais on ne peut absolument pas affirmer que ce n'est pas un objet adapté à un environnement pro.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Tu n'es pas au centre du monde il  y a des gens qui bossent sur des dossiers de centaines de pages, qui ont besoin de scanner (reseau) pour envoyer  a un autre service, qui ne peuvent avoir le web hors réseau sécurisé . pour ces milliers de gens l'ipad ne sert a RIEN. 

et tu m'expliqueras comment on peut bosser sans imprimer qd on doit baser son boulot sur des centaines de pages de rapports de jurisprudence et d'études et en faire des stats pour des CA.

taper ce message ou une news sur un site web avec ipad ok mais je n'appelle pas cela bosser désolé. ca c'est du bricolage.



> que toute ma gamme tarifaire sans m'alourdir à outrance, car se déplacer avec des catalogues de 200 pages juste pour un client cela faisait plus que du mal a mon dos.




oui c'est une liseuse de luxe c'est tout. on verra ce que donne la V2.

pas besoin de  DD externe alors que l'ipad a un espace merdouillard de 16 GO ??? bon allez pas besoin de perdre son temps a repondre a de telles inepties.


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2010)

*En gros, tu es en train de me dire que MON travail n'est pas sérieux alors que le tien, parce qu'il réclame un scanner et une imprimante et qu'il concerne le domaine de la justice est bien plus noble.
*
Excuse-moi, mais les grattes papier comme toi sont dépassées, ce sont ce genre de personne qui arrive à nous faire voter des lois à la con comme l'Hadopi, car ils ne savent même pas ce qu'est la vie réelle. C'est bien beau d'imprimer des centaines de pages que personnes ne lira au final, mais moi, je n'appelle pas ça travailler, j&#8217;appelle ça gaspiller, car si la justice travaillée vraiment il n'y aurait pas autant d'abus du système. Et en plus, c&#8217;est MON argent ainsi que celui des autres contribuables qui servent à financer ce genre de conneries 

Et comme apparemment tu lis mes messages comme tu dois lire les tes milliers de pages imprimés chaque jour en dépit du bon sens, je te rappelle que j'ai dit :


gwen a dit:


> Pour moi .../...
> Pour ma part, l'iPad répond à 90% de mes besoins.../...



Donc, grand bien te fasse, mais c&#8217;est MON avis et MON expérience personnelle. Si la tienne est différente, tant mieux, il faut de tout pour faire un monde. Mais ton cas est loin d'être une généralité il me semble. Il y a énormément de métiers ou gaspiller du papier est inutile et même souhaitable.




MacOpen a dit:


> bon allez pas besoin de perdre son temps a repondre a de telles inepties.


Je n'attends pas de réponse de ta part, tu sembles tellement avoir la science infuse ... 

Un peu de modestie ne te ferait pas de mal.


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Tu n'es pas au centre du monde il  y a des gens qui bossent sur des dossiers de centaines de pages, qui ont besoin de scanner (reseau) pour envoyer  a un autre service, qui ne peuvent avoir le web hors réseau sécurisé . pour ces milliers de gens l'ipad ne sert a RIEN.
> 
> et tu m'expliqueras comment on peut bosser sans imprimer qd on doit baser son boulot sur des centaines de pages de rapports de jurisprudence et d'études et en faire des stats pour des CA.
> 
> ...



C'est touchant de reprocher à quelqu'un d"être le centre du monde tout en se saisissant de sa petite expérience personnelle pour en tirer des conclusions définitives. Il y a autant de manières de travailler qu'il y a de métiers et même, de personnes. Certains pourront simplement se "contenter" d'un ipad, d'autres ne le pourront pas. Et surtout, pas mal peuvent y trouver un complément très intéressant quotidiennement et qui peut, parfois, proposer de nouvelles approche qu'un ordinateur classique ne pourra simplement pas offrir.

Est-ce si compliqué de comprendre que c'est avant tout à l'acheteur d'analyser ses besoins et de tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent pour son cas personnel uniquement?


----------



## Anthony (10 Octobre 2010)

J'ai besoin de mettre un troisième avis de quelqu'un qui utilise l'iPad plusieurs heures par jour comme support professionnel, ou il a compris ? Oh, et avec la 4.2, on imprime et on imprime très bien ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> n'est pas du tout pour *moi* un ordi de travail. l'ipad n'est pas un ordi pour bosser c'est un tres beau support de consommation de loisisr (loc via itunes)


Il est où le problème ? 
Ne l'achète pas, prend toi autre chose pour bosser, selon *tes* besoins spécifiques.


----------

